# FRP Panels



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

I am estimating a kitchen repaint (Nursing Home), along with drywall surfaces the customer wants FRP panels painted. Two paint stores are not sure what to recommend (BM & SW) I am leaning towards deglosser and bonding primer and then one top coat of gloss white. Anyone else everpainted this surface before?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

The Painter Guy said:


> I am estimating a kitchen repaint (Nursing Home), along with drywall surfaces the customer wants FRP panels painted. Two paint stores are not sure what to recommend (BM & SW) I am leaning towards deglosser and bonding primer and then one top coat of gloss white. Anyone else everpainted this surface before?
> Thanks
> Jim


 
What is the FRP panel made of? I'm not sure exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Formulator said:


> What is the FRP panel made of? I'm not sure exactly what you're talking about.


Marlite my brother.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

First you will have to sand the entire surface to give it some "tooth" for paint to adhere to. You will then have to wash it all down with TSP . Rinse this off REALLY well. Use a good grade primer and paint on top of that. The real secret is going to be a good sanding, a good cleaning, and a good grade of primer.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Yup, wash it real good and give it a scuff, prime with 123 and topcoat with your favorite paint. I've done a few just like it and havent had any problems.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

timhag said:


> . You will then have to wash it all down with TSP . Rinse this off REALLY well.


I would consider using the tsp rinse free stuff, it rinses off with much less chance of leaving a residue (yah still rinse it)


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, Appreciate it!
Jim


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

FRP- stands for Fiberglass reinforced panel. Typically made by Kemlite, Marlite, and others. The surface is usually a gelcoat. Scuff sand and clean. UMA or 400W are the the right primers that will last on this application.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

*F*iberGlass
*R*einforced
*P*lastic

Basically it's fiberglass that is impregnated with a Polyester (typically). You can also imprgnate with epoxy or vinylester... etc...


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> *F*iberGlass
> *R*einforced
> *P*lastic
> 
> Basically it's fiberglass that is impregnated with a Polyester (typically). You can also imprgnate with epoxy or vinylester... etc...


 
Oh. Would need like chlorinated polyolefins or something then i think.


----------

